# Paph.Yang-Ji Apple



## tcw (Apr 20, 2013)

Paph.Yang-Ji Apple DS4.8 PT1.1 X 24.1cm


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2013)

7 flowers! That's freak'in wild.


----------



## Hera (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm suggesting a clonal name of "Stairway to Heaven" .

Its beautiful and impressive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2013)

that is amazing!


----------



## cattmad (Apr 20, 2013)

incredible


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 21, 2013)

Hera said:


> I'm suggesting a clonal name of "Stairway to Heaven" .
> 
> Its beautiful and impressive.



Or "Babylon Tower"...

Nice one!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2013)

I was thinking 'Jacob's Ladder'.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 21, 2013)

very impressive


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 21, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 21, 2013)

Amazing Yang-Ji Apple, I have seen darker flowers but it is completely looked over by the huge spike and flower count.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2013)

SPEECHLESS!!!! :drool::drool::drool::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

Great display, but the bottom flower really shows off its beauty!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 22, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 22, 2013)

That is incredible! Incredible flower count, incredibly beautiful and also incredibly unfair that you seem to have all the best plants! It is like a firework display all on its own.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow! Quite amazing with so many flowers! Is this a very big plant?


----------



## Shiva (Apr 22, 2013)

Not bad! I could certainly find a place for that one in my collection.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2013)

!!!
great!


----------



## Ed M (Apr 24, 2013)

That's really a wonderful Paph.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 24, 2013)

Insane! Fantastic!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 25, 2013)

Great growing, superb!


----------



## 2Toned (Apr 26, 2013)

Stunning! "Seven Deadly Sins" might work


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not to much of a multi guy but that one is out of this world.


----------



## 2Toned (Apr 26, 2013)

Stunning! "Seven Deadly Sins" might work


----------



## tcw (Apr 27, 2013)

Bob in Albany said:


> I'm not to much of a multi guy but that one is out of this world.



SM/TPS yesterday.


----------



## cattmad (Apr 27, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2013)

Very impressive! Congratulation!

Ramon


----------



## tcw (Apr 27, 2013)

cattmad said:


> congratulations



Thank you.


----------



## tcw (Apr 27, 2013)

rdlsreno said:


> Very impressive! Congratulation!
> 
> Ramon



Thank you.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations, it is well deserved! Your plants are superb


----------



## emydura (Apr 27, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. Well deserved award. Congratulations. 24 cm petals!. There would be few clones of phillipinense with petals that long.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 27, 2013)

Very well done!


----------

